# My daughter really wanted a sister but got a brother



## laughingduck

I have a 4 year old daughter and and pregnant with #2. She really really wants a baby sister and we just found out it's a boy. She actually cried she was so disappointed. This will be our last baby so no hope of a future sister for her. I kinda wanted a girl too but had strong boy feelings from the beginning so had time to get used to a boy. I mostly wanted a girl because she did, and because there will be almost 5 years between them so I wanted them to have gender in common at least. Also it would have made use of all her girl clothes I packed away and saved! My OH also had a slight preference for another girl. Anyway, I feel bad because it seems everyone kinda wanted a girl and I dont want this baby to feel unwanted even though I guess he doesnt know what's going on. Just wanted to vent on here. Would love some stories of boys and girls getting along too (especially those with larger age gaps!).


----------



## xprincessx

My DS was almost 5 when my DD was born. He wanted a brother so much and when he found out it was a girl he was disappointed but he soon got over it. Now she is here he adores her and loves talking to her and playing with her. We are expecting #3 which has to be our last due to health reasons and, again, he desperately wants a brother and doesn't want to entertain the idea of another sister so I do feel like this HAS to be a boy or I will feel terrible for him but I know if it's another girl when she is here he will love her just as much as he loves Amelie. I am sure it will be the same for your little girl


----------



## laughingduck

I almost wish I hadnt told her and waited for it to be born, when she would be so excited she wouodnt care so much. Although I guess this way she has more time to get over it. It's nice to hear your son still loves your daughter, even if he wanted a brother! Do they get along/play together much?


----------



## Unexpected212

I have an older boy and younger girl and they play all the time and love eachother a lot. I don't think it's anything to do with gender that makes them get along. It's just personality. I have a sister and we didn't get on. At all. Never played together.

My friend is closer to her brother than her two sisters...it's just person dependent not gender dependent.


----------



## laughingduck

How much of an age gap between them, Unexpected? If mine were only a couple years apart I wouldnt worry so much. The combination of age gap and gender difference makes me concerned they wont have enough in common. That being said, you're right that personalities wouod be most important. I just really hope they get along!


----------



## xprincessx

My DD is only 5 months old so they don't play together at the moment but he loves coming over and talking to her and playing with her toys with her (shaking a rattle etc) and she finds him hilarious!


----------



## Unexpected212

There is 22 months between them and there will be 22 months between my little girl and this one which is also a boy.

I do worry about my little girl being the only girl sometimes but she adores her big brother and he looks after her so I think it'll be fine. 

My mum and her brother had a five year age gap and she adored him and they were super close growing up


----------



## wishuwerehere

My BIL is 6 years younger than my SIL and they are close (she is 32 now and he is 26!) so I would try not to worry about it too much - it depends on their personalities.


----------



## Jbree

There is 5 years between me and my sister and we hated each other growing up! Lol but now were older we do get on really well. So dont think them being the same gender says much x


----------



## Misscalais

I think once she meets him and cuddles him it won't matter. When bub is born give her a cute gift from her new baby brother. Im closer with my brother who is 6 years younger than me then i am with my older sister who is 21 months older than me.


----------

